

Evidence shows that about half of all clinical trials have never been published - hoggle
http://www.alltrials.net/find-out-more/why-this-matters/the-alltrials-campaign/

======
hoggle
Link to cited paper "Compliance with mandatory reporting of clinical trial
results on ClinicalTrials.gov: cross sectional study"

"Conclusion: Most trials subject to mandatory reporting did not report results
within a year of completion."

[http://www.bmj.com/content/344/bmj.d737a3](http://www.bmj.com/content/344/bmj.d737a3)

